# Schubert - String Quartet 2 D.32 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recommended

Vienna Konzerthaus
Melos
Coull
Taneyev

*Highly recommended*

*Zemlinsky*
*Verdi*
*Kodaly*
*Diogenes*
*Leipziger*
*Italiano*

*Top Pick*

*Auryn* - again, simply one of the two best performance of the lot. The Auryns are especially convincing in the outer movements. Superb in all departments.
*Modigliani* - see Auryn comment (above).


----------

